# Κύριε διοικητά! και άλλοι λόγιοι τύποι της κλητικής



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Οι λόγιοι τύποι κλητικής *(κύριε) διευθυντά, διοικητά, καθηγητά, νομάρχα* κτλ. αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο τμήμα της γλωσσικής πραγματικότητας σήμερα. Η χρήση τους στα πλαίσια της Νέας Ελληνικής είναι γνωστή από την καθημερινή πείρα. [...] 
Θετικό στοιχείο στο λήμμα _καθηγητής_ του ΛΚΝ είναι η καταγραφή του *Kύριε καθηγητά!*, με την επισήμανση ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε προσφώνηση. Θα μπορούσε όμως για λόγους συνέπειας το ΛΚΝ να παραθέσει με παρόμοιο τρόπο και τα _κύριε διοικητά, κύριε βουλευτά_ στα οικεία λήμματα, ως χρήσεις σε προσφωνήσεις. Το ΛΝΕΓ, τέλος, καταγράφει εύστοχα τους τύπους κλητικής _διευθυντά, διοικητά, καθηγητά, νομάρχα_. Για τους αντίστοιχους τύπους κλητικής σε -_η_ ή σε -_ή_ ισχύουν τα προαναφερθέντα. Θα πρέπει να καταγράφονται και αυτοί στα λεξικά, εφόσον λέγονται και γράφονται.​
Από πρόσφατη ανάρτηση στο ιστολόγιο του Βασ. Μ. Αργυρόπουλου:
http://vasargyr2.blogspot.com/2010/06/blog-post_2044.html

(Σημ.: ΣΓΑ είναι το βιβλίο της Άννας Ιορδανίδου _Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες_.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2010)

Και "κύριε συνταγματάρχα, ταγματάρχα" κλπ. κλπ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2010)

Και "Δέσποτα". Αυτό μου θύμισε το διοικητή μας στο στρατό, που στην αναφορά είχε πει μια φορά το εξής χαρακτηριστικό: "Όποιος ξαναπεί 'κύριε Διοικητή' θα έχει 5 μέρες φυλακή!" Αυτό λέει πολλά...


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2010)

Άρα, στο λεξικό, πλάι στον τύπο "Κύριε Διοικητή" πρέπει να γράφει και 5φ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2010)

Και στραβομάρα κύριε Επόπτ*α* (ή στραβός είσαι, ρε επόπτη;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2010)

Κύριε διαιτητά, κύριε διαιτητά!
Γκαβός είσαι, ρε κοράκι;


----------



## nikosl (Jun 27, 2010)

Πάντως ο πιο ταπεινός -άρχης, που δεν θα ακούσει ποτέ να προσφωνείται σε -άρχα είναι ο κυλικειάρχης, ο οποίος από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω το -άρχης το πήρε ξώφαλτσα από τον γυμνασιάρχη και τον λυκειάρχη.

Και η ερώτηση είναι, ο Λάμπης Ταγματάρχης και οι παρόμοιοι, σε -άρχα ή σε -άρχη ακούνε;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

Μπορούμε να επεκταθούμε και λίγο πιο πέρα από τα εις -_ης_; Λόγιος τύπος κλιτικής και το «κύριε εισαγγελεύ!» (δεν αναφέρει αυτή την κλιτική το ΛΚΝ, ενώ στο Μεσαιωνικό έχει την —άχρηστη σήμερα— κλιτική _βασιλεύ_). Έχω την αίσθηση ότι για το θηλυκό _εισαγγελέας_ η κλιτική στην πράξη είναι «κυρία εισαγγελέας!» (δηλ. με χρήση της ονομαστικής).

Άλλη λόγια κλητική σε ευρύτατη χρήση είναι το «πάτερ!» που έδωσε ονομαστική _ο πάτερ_ (άσχετη με το λατινικό _ο πάτερ φαμίλιας_) η οποία έχει πλέον εξελιχθεί σε άκλιτο ουσιαστικό: _του πάτερ_, _τον πάτερ_ (περιλαμβάνεται στο ΛΚΝ).


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Και "κύριε συνταγματάρχα, ταγματάρχα" κλπ. κλπ.





Costas said:


> Αυτό μου θύμισε το διοικητή μας στο στρατό, που στην αναφορά είχε πει μια φορά το εξής χαρακτηριστικό: "Όποιος ξαναπεί 'κύριε Διοικητή' θα έχει 5 μέρες φυλακή!" Αυτό λέει πολλά...


Στη δική μου μονάδα πάντως, μας τόνιζαν ότι η «σωστή» προσφώνηση είναι σκέτο «Διοικητά» ή «Συνταγματάρχα», χωρίς «κύριε». Μήπως γι' αυτό τα πήρε ο δίκας του Κώστα; :)


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Πάντως ο πιο ταπεινός -άρχης, που δεν θα ακούσει ποτέ να προσφωνείται σε -άρχα είναι ο κυλικειάρχης, ο οποίος από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω το -άρχης το πήρε ξώφαλτσα από τον γυμνασιάρχη και τον λυκειάρχη.


Ξεχνάς τον σκασιάρχη... :)


----------



## nikosl (Jul 8, 2010)

stathis said:


> Ξεχνάς τον σκασιάρχη... :)



Σωστό... και αυτό σχολικό. Και μιας και πιάσαμε τα pejorative, θυμήθηκα και τον αιρεσιάρχη, που χρησιμοποιούν διάφοροι φανατικοί ορθόδοξοι για τον Πάπα.

Επίσης, στα άπαντα της λεξιλογιομανίας θέλω να μοιραστώ ότι όταν 15 χρονών πέρασα από δικαστήριο ανηλίκων, την ώρα που περίμενα για την απολογία μου, περισσότερο από τι θα ισχυριστώ με απασχολούσε αν θα πω "κύριε εισαγγελεύ" ή "κύριε εισαγγελέα". Κατέληξα στο πρώτο, μου φαινόταν πιο σοβαρό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

stathis said:


> Στη δική μου μονάδα πάντως, μας τόνιζαν ότι η «σωστή» προσφώνηση είναι σκέτο «Διοικητά» ή «Συνταγματάρχα», χωρίς «κύριε». Μήπως γι' αυτό τα πήρε ο δίκας του Κώστα; :)


Δεν ξέρω πολλούς που να τα 'χουν πάρει επειδή περίσσευε ένα «Κύριε». Αντιθέτως, πολλοί ενοχλούνται όταν λείπει. Άντε τώρα, nikosl, να έλεγες σκέτο «Εισαγγελέα!». Από τα μπουντρούμια θα μας έγραφες.


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω πολλούς που να τα 'χουν πάρει επειδή περίσσευε ένα «Κύριε». Αντιθέτως, πολλοί ενοχλούνται όταν λείπει.


Κι όμως, οι δικοί μας τα έπαιρναν.

Πέρα από την αναμνησιολογία πάντως, με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σας για το κατά πόσο αυτή η άποψη δικαιολογείται γλωσσικά ή άλλως πως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

stathis said:


> κατά πόσο αυτή η άποψη δικαιολογείται γλωσσικά ή άλλως πως.



Όπως λέει ο Ζαμπούνης (_Savoir Vivre_, σελ. 205): 
Οι βασιλείς και οι στρατιωτικοί δεν φέρουν, πέραν του τίτλου τους, το «κύριε».

Γράφουμε: Προς τον στρατηγό Δημήτριο Σπυρίδωνα...
Λέμε: Στρατηγέ (μου)

Ωστόσο, ο «Διοικητής» δεν είναι βαθμός και θα περίμενα να είναι «Κύριε διοικητά». Στην καθαρεύουσα. Ελπίζω, όταν θα καθιερωθεί το «Κύριε διοικητή» στα στρατόπεδα, να κυκλοφορήσει και γιουτιουμπάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2010)

Υπάρχει στις Ε.Δ. κανόνας που λέει ότι ο βαθμός δεν ακολουθείται από το «κύριος», δηλαδή:
Ο Αιθεράρχης Γεώργιος Γκαγκαρινός = σωστό
Ο Νεφελάρχης κύριος Ιωάννης Υψιπετής = 5Κ

ΥΓ Αγκρρ, κάποιος με πρόλαβε = 2ΣΕ


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, ο «Διοικητής» δεν είναι βαθμός και θα περίμενα να είναι «Κύριε διοικητά».


Πιθανότατα να μη θυμάμαι εγώ καλά, και το πρόβλημα να υπήρχε μόνο με τα «κύριε Λοχαγέ», «κύριε Στρατηγέ» κ.τ.ο. (Τζάμπα σας μαγάρισα το νήμα.)


nickel said:


> Ελπίζω, όταν θα καθιερωθεί το «Κύριε διοικητή» στα στρατόπεδα, να κυκλοφορήσει και γιουτιουμπάκι.






Zazula said:


> Αιθεράρχης Γεώργιος Γκαγκαρινός [...] Νεφελάρχης κύριος Ιωάννης Υψιπετής






Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Αγκρρ, κάποιος με πρόλαβε = 2ΣΕ


Εμείς το λέγαμε «δύο σεξ» πάντως (*σ*τέρηση *εξ*όδου).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 8, 2010)

Υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ Σ.Ξ. και Π.Ν.....
Είναι σκέτο Στρατηγέ στη κλητική αλλά *Κε* Ναύαρχε (Ναύαρχος αποκαλείται τιμητικά κάποιος από το βαθμό του Υποναυάρχου και πάνω)


----------

